# Has anyone tried the Sally Hansen LED Gel with regular polish?



## LyndaV

I'm interested in using a gel product as a base coat only, especially on one nail that I have that always cracks vertically.  The nail actually has a ridge that you can see &amp; feel and that is where the nail cracks.  I buff them out lightly but that one nail always splits anyways so its hard to get any length.

I wore gels long ago and that nail was supported well enough that it grew out quite nicely.  So I guess I'm asking 2 things...1) What kind of experience have people on MUT had with the system (I've already looked at online reviews, and 2) can I use the gel basecoat with regular polish then gel topcoat.  I'd even be ok with not using the topcoat but I am NOT going to give up on all my pretty polishes, especially the indies!

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Dalylah

I was reading something about this yesterday. Someone used gel polish for a base coat, then put regular base coat over it and then polished it regularly, then used regular topcoat (not gel). I haven't tried it but as long as the two bases don't repel each other it might be a good way to patch up weak nails. Let us know if you try it.


----------



## kat46

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was reading something about this yesterday. Someone used gel polish for a base coat, then put regular base coat over it and then polished it regularly, then used regular topcoat (not gel). I haven't tried it but as long as the two bases don't repel each other it might be a good way to patch up weak nails. Let us know if you try it.


 I've done a gel manicure, then applied a glitter polish and regular top coat over it. The base coat is sticky when its "cured" so you might need to do a gel polish coat before a regular polish coat.


----------



## audiophilekate

I only tried using the topcoat that comes with the gel strips.  It seemed to work a little better than a regular topcoat (when used with Orly Bonder base coat and regular nail polish).  Hopefully it'll work better for you with the gel base coat.


----------



## shandimessmer

I'd love to try it myself. I personally haven't yet, but I would def be interested in trying it out. I'd like the stability and luxury of gel nails, but with all of the polishes and stuff I currently own. Does anyone know if you have the gel nails, can you still do nail art + glitter, etc?


----------



## delizabeth

I also have weak nails.. I have been eyeing the sally hansen kits when i go shopping, but since not a single person I know uses them, I chicken out. If anyone tries the base coat for strength method, I would love to know what your results are.. I am scared of the full on gel nails, and having to soak them to remove it.. Being a SAHM, I am not really convinced the nail polish would hold up to cleaning, chemicals, laundry, dishes, etc..


----------



## LyndaV

So, I happened to mention all of this to a good friend in the UK (fellow nail polish junkie) who recommended Red Carpet Manicure.  She has been using it for years and knows many in the UK who use this.  I had never heard of it before but it is very popular there.  Sure enough, it was at my local Ulta $80, which is quite a bit more than the Sally Hansen which I believe is $60.  But considering the high recommendation I figured it was worth the extra money.  Additional polishes are $9.99; mine came with bright red but I bought an extra polish in a nude color.

I haven't had a chance to try it yet but here is what she does.  She applies the entire manicure complete with the top coat.  She then puts whatever polish she wants on top of that and changes polishes about every 3 days.  For best results use a non-acetone nail polish remover to remove the "normal" polish.  You can use an acetone nail polish remover in a quick swipe, but if you are trying to remove glitter with acetone then it would damage the gel underneath.  I asked her if the glue method works with the gel but she hasn't gotten back to me on that.

As for acetone nail polish remover and the damage it can cause.  I was surprised to find out that acetone is a naturally occuring chemical in our bodies.  Take a look at Wikipedia for more info.  I wouldn't want to drink the stuff but I think applying it every couple of weeks is not going to cause problems but who knows I could be wrong!  The worst issue my friend has with acetone is that it is extremely drying to your skin around your nails so she suggests applying vaseline prior to the removal process and moisturizer well afterwards.

I'll keep you posted when I put this RCM on, probably on Monday as my weekend is super slammed.  I'll take pics of the process as well!


----------



## Marj B

When I got the shellac manicure I asked if I could get the very light color and then polish with regular polish at home and the manicurist told me the same thing....that I could do that, but the polish remover would dull the shellac. She always put cuticle oil on me when the mani was done because it is so drying to the skin around the nails.I was going to buy one of the gel kits but I changed my mind. I get a nice week long mani using my Nail Tek  foundation 2...2 coats, my Wet n Wild Megalast polish and top it off with Seche Vite top coat. The nail tek foundation 2 is a ridge filler and nail strengthener. I get it on ebay because it is so much cheaper there. You can buy your gel polishes cheaper there too. Just make sure that what you get works with your base and top coats.

delizabeth, it will hold up for 2 weeks like the shellac. Before investing in a kit, go get a gel mani or shellac to see how it lasts.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I happened to mention all of this to a good friend in the UK (fellow nail polish junkie) who recommended Red Carpet Manicure.  She has been using it for years and knows many in the UK who use this.  I had never heard of it before but it is very popular there.  Sure enough, it was at my local Ulta $80, which is quite a bit more than the Sally Hansen which I believe is $60.  But considering the high recommendation I figured it was worth the extra money.  Additional polishes are $9.99; mine came with bright red but I bought an extra polish in a nude color.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to try it yet but here is what she does.  She applies the entire manicure complete with the top coat.  She then puts whatever polish she wants on top of that and changes polishes about every 3 days.  For best results use a non-acetone nail polish remover to remove the "normal" polish.  You can use an acetone nail polish remover in a quick swipe, but if you are trying to remove glitter with acetone then it would damage the gel underneath.  I asked her if the glue method works with the gel but she hasn't gotten back to me on that.
> 
> As for acetone nail polish remover and the damage it can cause.  I was surprised to find out that acetone is a naturally occuring chemical in our bodies.  Take a look at Wikipedia for more info.  I wouldn't want to drink the stuff but I think applying it every couple of weeks is not going to cause problems but who knows I could be wrong!  The worst issue my friend has with acetone is that it is extremely drying to your skin around your nails so she suggests applying vaseline prior to the removal process and moisturizer well afterwards.
> 
> I'll keep you posted when I put this RCM on, probably on Monday as my weekend is super slammed.  I'll take pics of the process as well!


 In case anyone is interested, it's $60 on the Target website. They also used to sell the stuff at Wegmans (still might, I haven't checked in awhile)...the light was $20, and I think the polishes etc. were around $10 each.


----------



## LyndaV

They have 2 available on Target.  The one with the smaller, portable light that operates with batteries is $59.99 but the one with the larger light is $79.99 (that's the one I got so price is the same).


----------



## feemia

I've been doing clear gel manicures using either Sensationail or Red Carpet Manicure products and I use regular polish over the top.  I have the Sensationail LED light.

If you use non-acetone polish remover, you can remove the regular polish as often as you want without damaging the gel layer.

The gel actually fixed a toenail that's been split for over 20 years.  I removed the gel that I've had on my toes since Christmas, and the new growth isn't split down the center.


----------



## SpicyCake

I know this question was asked quite a while ago, but I stumble upon it while googling the same exact question. So I thought I might post this in case anyone else comes across this like I did.

I've used the Sally Hansen led gel with regular polish and it works pretty well. I just use a normal basecoat, normal (non gel) polish, and then the gel top coat that comes with the starter kit. Normally my nail polish chips no more than 3 days after I apply it. No matter what brand I use, it never lasts a whole week without chips. With the Sally Hansen gel top coat followed by curing with the little LED light, my polish finally does last a week.

But, oddly enough I've found my polish dries fast and last longer just using 100% regular nail polishes. I've tried it twice so far, and have gotten great results both times.

The first time I used:

1. Apply Sinful Colors basecoat and let dry for 5 minutes

2. Applied 2 coats of Essie In the Cab-ana

3. Wait 30 seconds then apply Orly Flash Dry drops

4. Wait 1 minute and apply Revlon Quick Dry Top Coat

5. Wait 1 minute, then cure using the Sally Hansen led lamp

The second time, I followed the same process, but simply used a different nail color (OPI Heart Throb). My nails last a week and half! With only a little tip wear. And the best part is, my nails were dry to the touch pretty much instantly and I could still go about my life. I just made sure that my nails didn't get scraped incase the polish wasn't 100% hardened yet.

That's just my 2Â¢ on this issue. I hope this helped somebody.


----------



## Monika1

Thanks for input on this everyone! I was just searching on this same topic. I got the SH kit recently but haven't even tried it yet (and have been off MUT for a bit due to computer issues - I'm very mad that I may have lost some mani photos too!). I'm already contemplating doing my first mani with the kit as one with regular polish rather than the red one that came with! So now having read just a little bit online about it, it seems that some do APPROACH #1: step 1, step 3, and then regular polish (with or without regular topcoat) &lt;&lt; for strength of the nail; others do APPROACH #2: step 1 (or no step 1 at all), then regular polish (with or without regular topcoat), then step 3 &lt;&lt; for lasting power of a complete mani with a cheaper/already owned colour or colour not available in gel.

So what I really haven't figured out is whether the approach 2 is really working well for people and how well it works compared to an all gel mani. I'd love to hear what people have discovered since this thread started. Any updates from @LyndaV, @Dalylah, @kat46, @shandimessmer, @delizabeth, @Marj B, @feemia, @KeepOnSingin, and @SpicyCake. And @delizabeth, when I get a mani done with this set, I'll be sure to report!

I guess I'll just have to try, but it would be really great to learn more about how this is working from others too.

@SpicyCake, I don't really understand what you're describing - are you saying that a mani with quick dry drops and a topcoat lasts just as long as a gel mani for you, but only if you put it under the UV lamp? If so, I'm surprised the lamp is effecting the mani that way!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marj B

I haven't had any more of these manis. I really did like the shellac nails which are the same as the gel. It makes your nails feel nice and strong! I hope you get a better answer from one of the other members!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for input on this everyone! I was just searching on this same topic. I got the SH kit recently but haven't even tried it yet (and have been off MUT for a bit due to computer issues - I'm very mad that I may have lost some mani photos too!). I'm already contemplating doing my first mani with the kit as one with regular polish rather than the red one that came with! So now having read just a little bit online about it, it seems that some do APPROACH #1: step 1, step 3, and then regular polish (with or without regular topcoat) &lt;&lt; for strength of the nail; others do APPROACH #2: step 1 (or no step 1 at all), then regular polish (with or without regular topcoat), then step 3 &lt;&lt; for lasting power of a complete mani with a cheaper/already owned colour or colour not available in gel.

So what I really haven't figured out is whether the approach 2 is really working well for people and how well it works compared to an all gel mani. I'd love to hear what people have discovered since this thread started. Any updates from @LyndaV, @Dalylah, @kat46, @shandimessmer, @delizabeth, @Marj B, @feemia, @KeepOnSingin, and @SpicyCake. And @delizabeth, when I get a mani done with this set, I'll be sure to report!

I guess I'll just have to try, but it would be really great to learn more about how this is working from others too.

@SpicyCake, I don't really understand what you're describing - are you saying that a mani with quick dry drops and a topcoat lasts just as long as a gel mani for you, but only if you put it under the UV lamp? If so, I'm surprised the lamp is effecting the mani that way!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Constancex

Wow i hadnt tried this Sally Hansen brand before but it seems good after all your reviews ~


----------



## NotTheMama

I haven't tried the at home gel kits, but I used to have gel nails from a salon, and every one of them that I've seen uses regular nail polish...mostly OPI. There is no special "gel" polish when you get them done. I even brought some of my own polish from home in for them to use. So I wouldn't see why those at home kits wouldn't work with whatever polish you have at home. It sounds like they're just trying to get people to buy a $10 bottle of polish that you don't need.


----------



## Marj B

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I haven't tried the at home gel kits, but I used to have gel nails from a salon, and every one of them that I've seen uses regular nail polish...mostly OPI. There is no special "gel" polish when you get them done. I even brought some of my own polish from home in for them to use. So I wouldn't see why those at home kits wouldn't work with whatever polish you have at home. It sounds like they're just trying to get people to buy a $10 bottle of polish that you don't need.
Okay, there are gel nails that are basically artificial nails. These you can put any polish on.

Then there is the gel polish and the at home kits from Sally Hansen, Sensationail, and I forget the other one. The gel polish goes on your bare nails and lasts for almost 2 weeks. 

I'm starting to get confused here! LOL so Pollysmom, which is it you had done?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I happened to mention all of this to a good friend in the UK (fellow nail polish junkie) who recommended Red Carpet Manicure.  She has been using it for years and knows many in the UK who use this.  I had never heard of it before but it is very popular there.  Sure enough, it was at my local Ulta $80, which is quite a bit more than the Sally Hansen which I believe is $60.  But considering the high recommendation I figured it was worth the extra money.  Additional polishes are $9.99; mine came with bright red but I bought an extra polish in a nude color.

I haven't had a chance to try it yet but here is what she does.  She applies the entire manicure complete with the top coat.  She then puts whatever polish she wants on top of that and changes polishes about every 3 days.  For best results use a non-acetone nail polish remover to remove the "normal" polish.  You can use an acetone nail polish remover in a quick swipe, but if you are trying to remove glitter with acetone then it would damage the gel underneath.  I asked her if the glue method works with the gel but she hasn't gotten back to me on that.

As for acetone nail polish remover and the damage it can cause.  I was surprised to find out that acetone is a naturally occuring chemical in our bodies.  Take a look at Wikipedia for more info.  I wouldn't want to drink the stuff but I think applying it every couple of weeks is not going to cause problems but who knows I could be wrong!  The worst issue my friend has with acetone is that it is extremely drying to your skin around your nails so she suggests applying vaseline prior to the removal process and moisturizer well afterwards.

I'll keep you posted when I put this RCM on, probably on Monday as my weekend is super slammed.  I'll take pics of the process as well!
Do you have an RCM update posted anywhere? When you have a chance, please let me know!


----------



## Monika1

I decided to do some experimenting - my first time with my SH kit (that I received as a gift - yay!) and I'm already making a big and sort-of thorough science project, and mess out of it!

This is what I've done so far:

I'll number my fingers 1- thumb to 5-pinky. SH is my abbreviation for Sally Hansen, in the context of their products in the gel nails kit. It came with #1 which is the gel base coat, and #3 which is the gel top coat. There was also a #2 gel polish in the kit (Red My Lips - a warm _tomato-brownish_ red), which I'll record as SH polish here, as opposed to 'regular polish' which in this case so far is Bondi Lady Liberty, which I applied in an impatient two somewhat thick coats. CN is my abbreviation for Cult Nails; I'll use their base and top coats for this experiment. I painted my nails with various options for layering regular polish with gel. I've read reviews and seen youtube videos with people recommending every single one of these approaches, but have no idea which works best.

Left Hand
1 SH #1, SH #3 &lt;&lt; this is a clear look at this point; my nail's not doing well, so I wanted to reinforce the developing rip.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I actually plan to add a second gel layer as I'm not sure it's being held together enough yet. (I don't own a nail-fixing kit.)
2 CN Get It On base coat, regular polish, CN Wicked Fast top coat, SH #3
3 CN Get It On base coat, regular polish, CN Wicked Fast top coat
4 CN Get It On base coat, regular polish

5 nothing yet

Right Hand
1 SH #1, SH polish x2, SH #3 &lt;&lt; I wanted to see the red that came in the kit; I don't love it; maybe it'll be better on my toes
2 SH #1, SH #3, CN Get It On base coat, regular polish, CN Wicked Fast top coat, SH #3
3 SH #1, SH #3, CN Get It On base coat, regular polish, SH #3
4 SH #1, SH #3, regular polish

5 SH 31, SH #3, nothing else yet

I'm open to suggestions for the remaining nails. I suppose for Left 4 I could top it with SH #3, though that is similar to Right 3 minus the base. Thoughts?

Also, I am planning on doing some nail art experiments on top of this all, and I might also paint over the red thumb for sake of uniformity. It won't be a perfect experiment, as I will not have the patience for that. I'll try posting photos too.

My first observations: No disasters with -any- of the combinations. That surprised me, based on comments I've previously read. I did let the regular polish dry for a bit, but no more than three or four minutes for any nail. Right 2 did work better than Right 3 as R3 had some minor ripples initially. For whatever reason they became much less apparent over time. My minor conclusion from the ripples: let your regular polish dry more! or help it with a quick dry top coat. We all already knew that it was important to let the regular polish dry from others, but patience, well... The good thing is that a quick dry top coat seems to actually help.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If you have thoughts for my other nails, or any other suggestions, let me know!


----------



## sleepykat

My friend used Zoya Dream, let it dry completely, and then applied a clear gel from Red Carpet and cured it under the light. It looked great and lasted her 4 or 5 days and then had one chip.


----------



## chrysalis101

During the 30 mani marathon I was trying to get my nails to grow out somewhat. AND I was doing my nails 2-3 times per week. I used the SH Gel nails. The idea was to use the base, white gel polish, and then gel top coat. Ontop of that, I would use my regular polishes and top coats.

Attempt #1. I didn't have the white gel polish yet, so I used a regular white polish between the gel coats. Wasn't a good idea. Although, the outcome was kind of neat. You get wrinkles in the polish. It looked like a hard crumpled ball of paper. Not good for doing much with it, but it was a neat unintended effect.

Following attempts: I found that it didn't matter if I used the white gel polish or not. The base and top coats were enough to give my nails the support that they needed. My hubby even mentioned that my long nails were getting annoying to him. However, I did find that taking off my regular polish on the top wasn't as easy. Even using a non-acetone remover caused the gel polishes to peel away from my nail (at least a bit). I would then have to grind down the surrounding gel and refill those areas. I found I was terrible at this and would then develop uneven lumps and ridges in my gel nails. So about every 2 weeks I would need to take the gels off completely. Also, the polishes I used discolored the gels under them. It didn't matter if I put an extra layer of regular base coat between the gel top and regular polish. I think this could have been caused, at least in part, by the removal of the regular polish. So, if I wanted to use the gel polish in my design, it had to be the first design I did with that set of gel nails.

Toward the end of the marathon, I was starting to run out of the base coat, but not the top coat. Do NOT use the top coat as both. It doesn't work. It peels right off the first time you do the dishes or wash your hands.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  During the 30 mani marathon I was trying to get my nails to grow out somewhat. AND I was doing my nails 2-3 times per week. I used the SH Gel nails. The idea was to use the base, white gel polish, and then gel top coat. Ontop of that, I would use my regular polishes and top coats.

Attempt #1. I didn't have the white gel polish yet, so I used a regular white polish between the gel coats. Wasn't a good idea. Although, the outcome was kind of neat. You get wrinkles in the polish. It looked like a hard crumpled ball of paper. Not good for doing much with it, but it was a neat unintended effect.

Following attempts: I found that it didn't matter if I used the white gel polish or not. The base and top coats were enough to give my nails the support that they needed. My hubby even mentioned that my long nails were getting annoying to him. However, I did find that taking off my regular polish on the top wasn't as easy. Even using a non-acetone remover caused the gel polishes to peel away from my nail (at least a bit). I would then have to grind down the surrounding gel and refill those areas. I found I was terrible at this and would then develop uneven lumps and ridges in my gel nails. So about every 2 weeks I would need to take the gels off completely. Also, the polishes I used discolored the gels under them. It didn't matter if I put an extra layer of regular base coat between the gel top and regular polish. I think this could have been caused, at least in part, by the removal of the regular polish. So, if I wanted to use the gel polish in my design, it had to be the first design I did with that set of gel nails.

Toward the end of the marathon, I was starting to run out of the base coat, but not the top coat. Do NOT use the top coat as both. It doesn't work. It peels right off the first time you do the dishes or wash your hands.

Thanks for the report! I sometimes use acetone polish even to remove regular polish, so using the non-acetone polish will naturally seem harder for me anyway; but it's not great that even with the non-acetone the gels lifted on you. That kind or defeats the purpose!

I did my nails just two days ago with regular polish in between and I'm already having problems. Not great. But I admit I'm a beginner with gel, so it might be too thick, etc. Did you do only 30 seconds on each layer as directed?

On my left thumb, where the nail is starting to rip, I did gel base, top, base, top to try to reinforce it. Then I put on a coat of regular, regular topcoat, and then did a gradient (on all my nails), topped with gel base, gel top. Within a day the gradient layer cracked off where the nail is weak.

On my dominant index finger (no surprise) I have full-depth chipping at the tip. The tip wrap has worn off also on the dominant middle finger, and a bit on the non-dominant middle finger (I think that nail tip is thinner than the tip of some of my other nails). But now what to do? Should I strip those nails completely and start again? I was hoping to keep this mani for a full week! After tomorrow I'll be super bus for a week, so I need to do something about it today!

Othewise, I looove the glossiness.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My friend used Zoya Dream, let it dry completely, and then applied a clear gel from Red Carpet and cured it under the light. It looked great and lasted her 4 or 5 days and then had one chip.
Good to know. I was hoping for 7-8 days with regular polish and gel...


----------



## chrysalis101

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks for the report! I sometimes use acetone polish even to remove regular polish, so using the non-acetone polish will naturally seem harder for me anyway; but it's not great that even with the non-acetone the gels lifted on you. That kind or defeats the purpose!

I did my nails just two days ago with regular polish in between and I'm already having problems. Not great. But I admit I'm a beginner with gel, so it might be too thick, etc. Did you do only 30 seconds on each layer as directed?

On my left thumb, where the nail is starting to rip, I did gel base, top, base, top to try to reinforce it. Then I put on a coat of regular, regular topcoat, and then did a gradient (on all my nails), topped with gel base, gel top. Within a day the gradient layer cracked off where the nail is weak.

On my dominant index finger (no surprise) I have full-depth chipping at the tip. The tip wrap has worn off also on the dominant middle finger, and a bit on the non-dominant middle finger (I think that nail tip is thinner than the tip of some of my other nails). But now what to do? Should I strip those nails completely and start again? I was hoping to keep this mani for a full week! After tomorrow I'll be super bus for a week, so I need to do something about it today!

Othewise, I looove the glossiness.

Yeah, it does kind of defeat the purpose if you're always taking it off. I got to the point that I started with a lighter colored mani and built up to a dark one without taking off in between. But then my nails were so thick I couldn't pick stuff up. I don't think there's any one good answer.

My LED switches off after 45 seconds, not 30. So my nails always cured for 45 seconds. Try not doing base, top, base, top. Try doing base, base, top, top. Make sure to then clean your nails with rubbing alcohol. Then put on regular polish and regular top coat. I know, even SV isn't as glossy and shiny as gel top coat. But I did find that I had almost no chipping when I did it this way. You'll notice that the gel is kind of sticky when you're done and collects cat fur like no body's  business. I just kept some rubbing alcohol in a small spray bottle (the carry on kind) and sprayed my nails with that when I was done with the gel part.

I'm not an expert or anything, but I think your problem with base, top, base, top is that the base cannot chemically bond with the top coat (gel or regular). And I don't think that regular (at least not any I tried) polishes can bond with the stickiness of the gel top coat before you clean them.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah, it does kind of defeat the purpose if you're always taking it off. I got to the point that I started with a lighter colored mani and built up to a dark one without taking off in between. But then my nails were so thick I couldn't pick stuff up. I don't think there's any one good answer.

My LED switches off after 45 seconds, not 30. So my nails always cured for 45 seconds. Try not doing base, top, base, top. Try doing base, base, top, top. Make sure to then clean your nails with rubbing alcohol. Then put on regular polish and regular top coat. I know, even SV isn't as glossy and shiny as gel top coat. But I did find that I had almost no chipping when I did it this way. You'll notice that the gel is kind of sticky when you're done and collects cat fur like no body's  business. I just kept some rubbing alcohol in a small spray bottle (the carry on kind) and sprayed my nails with that when I was done with the gel part.

I'm not an expert or anything, but I think your problem with base, top, base, top is that the base cannot chemically bond with the top coat (gel or regular). And I don't think that regular (at least not any I tried) polishes can bond with the stickiness of the gel top coat before you clean them.
Thanks. I'm up to trying, though dreading having to soak off some of this, especially on the broken nail. I did always clean the sticky goop off the gel top before I applied the regular polish. For the middle fingers, I was thinking of reapplying gel to re-wrap the tips in hopes of preventing the gel from lifting completely. I guess then it would be better to only use the gel top rather than use the gel base (on top of the existing gel top) and then the gel top. On the other hand, I could fix it up, then do just a regular top OR fix it up, do regular top, then gel top. The nails aren't too thick yet, but adding thickness might also make them more susceptible to peeling off or chipping. I just don't want to really lose this mani yet, or try to soak all this off before the end of next week. Aargh - I wish this had worked better.


----------



## chrysalis101

I would suggest soaking off all of them that are chipped and/or peeling. Use the foil method for at least 45 minutes. I always wrap mi E and then start Castle, Bones, Revolution, etc. Some hour long show. Depending on how soaked your cotton balls are with acetone, the gel should come right off. But take them off one at a time. Because if those pieces of gel dry on your nails again then it's a headache and sometimes requires more acetone.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would suggest soaking off all of them that are chipped and/or peeling. Use the foil method for at least 45 minutes. I always wrap mi E and then start Castle, Bones, Revolution, etc. Some hour long show. Depending on how soaked your cotton balls are with acetone, the gel should come right off. But take them off one at a time. Because if those pieces of gel dry on your nails again then it's a headache and sometimes requires more acetone.
Thanks for the advice on it! I actually did one last hurrah, stamping a few turtles and such, and we'll see how it survives with more topcoat; but the moment it chips again or shows signs of peeling, it's soaking time.


----------



## Monika1

I promised a report on how the SH gel polish worked for me longer-term. So, here goes:

You can read above (post #19) about what I did initially. I then ended up painting the rest of my nails with regular polish (Bondi Lady Liberty) too. So some nails already had the regular polish on top of a gel top coat and some were just on a regular base coat. The regular polish was topped with nothing or with gel top coat or with fast-dry top coat and then gel top coat. Then I used four colours of regular polish to create a gradient (I posted that on the main "wearing now" thread). Later, I fixed up a few chips and actually stamped a few nails, with hope that the gel polish would last through a week long vacation - lots of exposure to salt water!



       



Well, things started happening... Chips occurred first. I had the darkest blue along, so I did a few touch-ups. Chipping occurred as expected (and naturally in places where I was already having issues pre-trip), on the index fingers of both hands and first three fingers of the dominant hand. On the one index finger, everything popped off one day after a long time in salt water. That included regular base coat, regular polish, fast-dry top coat, gel top coat, regular polish gradient, gel top coat. That was a surprise! My nail was bare! I have no clear idea if this is less likely to happen if the mani starts with gel base and top coats. I painted the bare nail with a Zoya PixieDust and topped it with quick-dry top coat - that didn't survive for the remainder of the week either. On my other index finger the gradient regular polish layer and everything below stayed put, but the gel top coat with the turtle stamp on it popped right off. Admittedly, my hands were getting a lot of soaking and heavy use. But it seems that gel top coat does not adhere as well to quick-dry top coat as it does to regular polish.



      



I would say the gel polish did still last far better than a regular mani would have. I had a "fair condition" mani with a few touch-ups for a week in the water, plus some time before.. My lesson learned - I have to clean the cuticle area better and create a clean border line when I use gel polishes. It just looks so much better when there is a clean line there. And I think a messy line contributed to the problem in the places the gel polish layers popped off. Sadly, I have no conclusions on which approach works best with regard to gel and regular polish order. The wear happened based on most use rather than due to any specific regular and gel polish application order. The lessons learned:

#1: Clean up the gel coat layers better before curing.

#2: You can use Sally Hansen gel topcoat over a regular mani.

#3: Don't apply quick-dry top coat directly below the gel top coat layer (as the gel seems more liable to pop off a quick-dry polish layer than a regular polish layer).


----------

